# Cadence SQA-1 and SQA-4 internal pictures



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I just received my wife's Cadence SQA-1 and SQA-4 amps for the people at Cadence. Ultra fast shipping allows me to take these pictures sooner than expected!

SQA-1









SQA-4









Judging by the internals, the power ratings don't seem too far off. I have seen comparably rated amps that have similar internals. Either way, very cheap power under $200 for the pair of amps shipped brand new from Cadence!


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

What are the power ratings on those models anyway ?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

sundownz said:


> What are the power ratings on those models anyway ?


http://www.cadencestore.com/ProductCart/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=125


----------



## Griffith (Jul 10, 2008)

So how do you like the sound it produces?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Griffith said:


> So how do you like the sound it produces?


I'll let you know when they get installed. They will be running an Atomic Quantum 10D, Image Dynamics OEM mids and Dynaudio MD100 tweets, should be fun!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks like about 1,100 watts , depending on whether the sub is dvc 2 ohm or dvc 4 ohm

nice sub  [ SPL ]


----------



## 97P72 (Sep 15, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> I'll let you know when they get installed. They will be running an Atomic Quantum 10D, Image Dynamics OEM mids and Dynaudio MD100 tweets, should be fun!


Hi, 
I'm looking at some cadence amps. how did they work out for you?

Thanks,


----------



## theRESONANCE (Aug 28, 2008)

wow two TXA-6004's would do me justice..
Perfect for both my Mids / Sub..They dont really have much adjustments for Hi/Low pass filters though..

i'm real interested in how these perform..

http://www.cadencestore.com/ProductCart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=125&idproduct=385


----------



## 97P72 (Sep 15, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> I'll let you know when they get installed. They will be running an Atomic Quantum 10D, Image Dynamics OEM mids and Dynaudio MD100 tweets, should be fun!



Still waiting to hear how the finished install came out?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I haven't installed my set yet, but here's my initial impressions



James Bang said:


> I noticed that the SQA-1 has full-range output as stated earlier, but it doesn't have a SSF. It wouldn't be a problem if you're going sealed or have a processor.
> 
> The plastic ends seems to be a little flimsy, but stiff enough to hold if mounted vertically. If one were to overdrill when mounting, it may crack. Other than that, I'm liking the qualityrice ratio. Great value.
> 
> ...


----------



## 97P72 (Sep 15, 2008)

I purcashed a TXA-3002 yesterday on ebay direct from cadence. I was listed $129 buy it now/make offer I offer $99 and scored. I listing the specs so others won't have to go look it up. 
4 Ohm RMS Power: 2 x 150 Watts @ 13.8 Volts
2 Ohm RMS Power: 2 x 300 Watts @ 13.8 Volts
4 Ohm Bridged RMS Power: 1 x 600 Watts @ 13.8 Volts
Frequency Response: 20Hz - 30kHz
Damping Factor: >200 @ 100Hz
S/N Ratio: >100 db
Channel Seperation: >65dB
Minimum THD: <0.05%
Dimensions: 17" x 9.2" x 2.12"
FEATURES:
High Speed Mosfet Power Supply
Studio Grade Bipolar Output Stage Transistors
Fully Adjustable 18dB/Octave Crossover 
Fully Adjustable Bass and Treble EQ Controls
Adjustable Input Gain 170mV-5V
Ultra Reflective Chrome Top Cover
2 Ohm Stereo Stable
4 Ohm Mono Bridgeable
Power and Protection LED Indicators
Full IC Controlled Protection Circuitry
Mute and Soft Delay Circuitry
Lucite Encapsulated Terminals
Brand New!
Not bad for $99 huh?
I'm also Looking @ TXA-750D for $149 in the outlet store.
If anyone has experience with the TXA-750 how about posting some comments?

Thanks,


----------



## ChadR (Oct 13, 2008)

Sure doesn't seem to be a whole lot of feedback on actual sound yet on these SQA amps...

Anyone have any idea how they compare to Profile California series amps which appears to be another budget friendly amp series?

I'm currently looking at picking up a couple of budget friendly amps and am looking between these two brands/series.

This would be for a car application and marine (though the marine would be protected so I'm not worried about it being marine rated).

Thanks


----------



## Kahooli (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm certain anything cadence makes will be superior to profile.


----------



## ChadR (Oct 13, 2008)

Anyone know if the SQA or TXA series of amps have RCA outputs?


----------

